# Need Some EO blending ideas :)



## SoapyGoats (Feb 17, 2015)

So, I'm having a bit of trouble thinking up different EO blends to try and see if I like  ...and, I was wondering if, for a bit of fun and learning, you all would like to say what EO's would blend with what! 
Here's a list of the EO's I have on hand right now:

-15+ml Lemon
-15+ml Sweet Orange
-15ml Lime
-15+ml Tangerine
-15+ml Bergamont
-30 ml Pink Grapefruit
-90ml Lemongrass
-15ml Lavenden-Grosso
-30ml Lavender 40/42
-25ml Rosemary
-60 ml Tea Tree
-15ml Benzoin
-15ml Spearmint
-30ml Peppermint
-15ml Ylang Ylang 3
-15 ml Fir Needle
-90ml Light Patchouli
-5ml Cajeput
-5ml Ajowan
-5ml Cinnamon
-7ml Ginger
-12ml Clove Leaf
-7ml Clary Sage
-12ml Texas Cedarwood

I'm aiming for spring/summer scents  Thanks in advance!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Feb 17, 2015)

What size soap batch are you going to make? You have small amounts of EO for soap, and quite a bit of citrus. I think that you will need .50 ounce per pound (15ml) for cold process soap. I haven't used EO in awhile, but you will want something to anchor your citrus. Possibly the cedarwood or lemongrass. I use Litsea Cubeba to anchor citrus. I know you will get help, from those more qualified, but knowing your batch size will help.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Feb 17, 2015)

Ooooh, you have lots of good ones to play with!  The three suggestions that jump out at me are tangerine/bergamot (I have a FO that blends these two, and it's a nice scent - haven't tried it with EOs), sweet orange/pink grapefruit (or any of the other citrus), and peppermint/spearmint.  Ginger/lime is also a favorite of mine.  

Of course, lavender goes with just about everything.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 17, 2015)

A local soaper here has a wonderful lime/tea tree blend.


----------



## SoapyGoats (Feb 17, 2015)

OliveOil2 said:


> What size soap batch are you going to make?



My batches are normally around 32 total oz's.
-21-22 oz oil
-7-8 oz goat milk



SplendorSoaps said:


> Ooooh, you have lots of good ones to play  with!  The three suggestions that jump out at me are tangerine/bergamot  (I have a FO that blends these two, and it's a nice scent - haven't  tried it with EOs), sweet orange/pink grapefruit (or any of the other  citrus), and peppermint/spearmint.  Ginger/lime is also a favorite of  mine.
> 
> Of course, lavender goes with just about everything.  :smile:



Ohhh, those sound SO good! Ginger/Lime is really calling me  Thanks SplendorSoaps 



kchaystack said:


> A local soaper here has a wonderful lime/tea tree blend.



Yummy


----------



## Saponista (Feb 17, 2015)

I love 2:1 Rosemary and patchouli. It's my soap that gets the most compliments from my family members.


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh man am I jealous! 

One of my favorite blends is 25% lavender, 25% rosemary, 10% each of a blend of the citrus - such as lemon, lime, sweet orange, and pink grapefruit, then 10% lemongrass will anchor the citrus.

I also love to blend the mints with some lime.

Oh so many options...


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 18, 2015)

I make a Tea Tree Citrus blend with Lemongrass, orange and lime 1:2 or 1:3.  I also like Rosemary Mint 1:2.  Eucalyptus Mint is great as is Lavender & almost anything.


----------



## SoapyGoats (Feb 18, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> Oh man am I jealous!
> 
> One of my favorite blends is 25% lavender, 25% rosemary, 10% each of a blend of the citrus - such as lemon, lime, sweet orange, and pink grapefruit, then 10% lemongrass will anchor the citrus.
> 
> ...




Hehe 

That blend sounds SO good! It's a must try for me


----------



## SoapyGoats (Feb 18, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> I make a Tea Tree Citrus blend with Lemongrass, orange and lime 1:2 or 1:3.  I also like Rosemary Mint 1:2.  Eucalyptus Mint is great as is Lavender & almost anything.




Yummy! Those sound so good!


----------



## Susie (Feb 18, 2015)

Fir needle 41%
Lemongrass 41%
Spearmint 18%

Makes an awesome "guy" soap smell.


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 18, 2015)

Susie said:


> Fir needle 41%
> Lemongrass 41%
> Spearmint 18%
> 
> Makes an awesome "guy" soap smell.



Oh that sounds awesome!


----------



## lsg (Feb 19, 2015)

Here is a link to the Soap Scent Review Board.  You will have to register as a member to access the board, but they have a section with essential oil blend formulas.

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php?sid=ee9312a3c4fb953433747ccefd0ad1e5


----------



## KristaY (Feb 19, 2015)

Susie - your blend sounds amazing! Right now I'm in love with lavender, 10x orange & patchouli, equal parts of each. (This may have been suggested by Rude in another thread?) I have to pick it up to sniff every time I walk past my curing rack, lol.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 19, 2015)

lsg said:


> Here is a link to the Soap Scent Review Board.  You will have to register as a member to access the board, but they have a section with essential oil blend formulas.
> 
> http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php?sid=ee9312a3c4fb953433747ccefd0ad1e5



I would love to join this board, but it seems that they do not let you on if you use gmail.  I have used this email account for almost a decade...  I do not want to have to monitor the email account from my ISP which changes far more often than one would think.  

Sigh....  1st world problems I guess


----------



## Susie (Feb 19, 2015)

You know how people either LOVE patchouli or HATE it?  I do not love patchouli.


----------



## ahutchins9 (Sep 14, 2015)

Try Eucalyptus/lime. Made this soap this year thinking it might do ok but suprisingly I cant keep this one in stock!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 14, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I would love to join this board, but it seems that they do not let you on if you use gmail.  I have used this email account for almost a decade...  I do not want to have to monitor the email account from my ISP which changes far more often than one would think.
> 
> Sigh....  1st world problems I guess



K, I joined it using my Time Warner (internet/cable account, they include a free roadrunner email address.)  Since it is a paid account, that works, even though I have never used that email for anything other than SSRB, and never check it (other than to sign up for SSRB and confirm that I was signing up when they sent me the confirming email.)  I don't think I have been back to the TW/RR email account since then.


----------

